# [SOLVED]Problem with backlight and suspend on laptop

## Markand

Hi there

I got a HP Pavilion dv2899ef laptop. I tried Fedora on it and everything worked, but gentoo user I wanted to put gentoo on it. I just got two thing annoying, the gnome backlight applet says "Cannot retrieve backlight.." So I can't set it.

And the second thing is the suspend/hibernation, when I try to suspend, gnome just notify "Can not suspend: Visit site anomalies.."

I noticed that hibernate-ram return me

```
Some modules failed to unload: nvidia
```

But on fedora I was using the nvidia driver too.

Do you have any ideas  :Sad:  ?

PS: I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.25-gentoo-r7Last edited by Markand on Fri Oct 24, 2008 5:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Regarding the backlight, I've got the same problem, I think the solution is in modules LCD(under ACPI properties) and VIDEO(also under ACPI) and also something to do with a bad generated Xorg.conf.

But as of now, I haven't been able to solve it myself.

What does xbacklight says?

----------

## Markand

Thanks, that was that I forgot to set <> Video  :Smile: .

Now need to solve the hibernate problem  :Smile: 

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Wait, I didn't got it.

You did not build video module and that solved the issue? or you did biuld it now?

Are you able to shutdown the display or just change the brightness?

----------

## Markand

I set it <*> Video and it worked yep. You also need to be in video group. I also set all backlight modules in Device Drivers > Graphic Support.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *Markand wrote:*   

> I set it <*> Video and it worked yep. You also need to be in video group. I also set all backlight modules in Device Drivers > Graphic Support.

 

Yeah that's the same that I did, still it is a no go here hehe...

I guess I should re-generate Xorg.conf while that module is loaded.

----------

## overkll

Setting Power Managment ACPI > video to yes should do the trick.  Did you install and start acpid?

If that still doesn't work, there are a few brands of laptops that have there own backlight/brightness scheme and they need to be enabled ie Fujitsu and others.  Depending on what kernel you are using, there may also be an option under acpi called WMI.  You may want to try enabling that at well.

If that still doesn't work, happy googling.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

lol

Thanks, I've been diggin around.

Still the solution i've aimed into was to start nvidia-settings and close it, since that reduces my brightness instantly.

And no, I've got no ACPID installed since I was managing the ACPI events myself. 

But I guess that I should install it, it's just that one more daemon is not something I would like  :Wink: 

----------

## Markand

And nobody for my hibernation/suspend problem ?  :Razz: 

----------

## tuber

On one of my machines I had to remove nvidia from /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

----------

## overkll

I also have an unresolved hibernate/suspend issue.  I concentrating on suspend first.  The machine will suspend, but it's very slow to do so.  It will also power back up, but no desktop graphics, just the mouse and again, very slow.  It boots/reboots faster than suspend.

When it wakes out of suspend, I can ctrl-alt-f1 to a terminal but when I try to log in, I get a disk access error.  I have a feeling this issue is chipset related.  I have a NVidia 8200M G with a NVidia MCP78S chipset.  I'm using AHCI for the disk and scsi for the cdrom/dvdrw.  No ide is used.

For the record, I've never been able to sucessfully suspend/resume any of my 3 AMD processor based machines.

----------

## Markand

In fact hibernate-ram in root works, does my user account need to be in a group to make the suspend work ?

----------

## Markand

Hi I solved my problem with installing hal with the laptop USE, (it install pm-utils) and now it just works  :Smile: 

----------

## RemcoNL

 *Markand wrote:*   

> Hi I solved my problem with installing hal with the laptop USE, (it install pm-utils) and now it just works 

 

Thanks, trying this now  :Smile: 

I had the problem that I could manually suspend my laptop (using "hibernate"), but Gnome-suspend just blanks the screen with a BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP and that's it...

Update: solved it  :Smile:  At least for Gnome, I will try KDE later  :Wink: 

----------

